# Hearing voices and depersonalization?



## Constantknot (Aug 22, 2010)

Is it possiable to hear voices and have DP, I've heard voices and had odd experiances since i can remember. Before i started smoking weed i had a feeling that nothing was real, that it was all a dream. I've often wanted to throw myself infront of a car, to try and proove it's real. But i've also attempted suicide on numerous occasions. I've been through so many different services to try and work out what's wrong, what's happeneing. But then i read up about depersonalization, and the quotes people had wrote. I thought shit. I said exactly those words. Reading up more about it, i realized it's a possiability that this could be it. But i can't find nothing on hearing voices, seeing things out the corner of your eye. I suppose i'm a difficult patient, due to the fact i won't take medication, because i don't care enough about myself to look after myself. I suppose it's abit like a vicious cycle. I'm seeing my CPN next week some time. Hoping i can find the words to bring this into conversation.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

How often do you hear voices? Hearing voices and DP dont really mix.

The only time I might ever hear something is during the night, in a really hazy state, like one time I was woken up by a voice.


----------



## Constantknot (Aug 22, 2010)

I usually hear a few every hour, it's not constant. They can just say a word, A sentance, Shout my name. I try not to take too much notice. The voices i can put up with, I just usually put it down to things around me. But seeing things, That's what fuck's my head up even more. I try and put that down to things around me, But unfortunetly i can't always do that.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hallucinations are not symptoms of dpd/dr.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

To that degree, no. Theres more at work. If you had said very rarely and its kind of "tricks" then perhaps.

This condition can put you into a mindset and get so bad that you get kind of mind tricks like you would in sleep deprivation or whatever. Paranoia. But to your degree, no.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

What Blue Tank said.

DP/DR can be a symptom of other disorders so while you're unlikely to find much help re the voices here you might find some helpful advice for the DP/DR.

There is such a thing as "chatter" experienced frequently with DP/DR where ones own verbal thoughts become overloud, crowded. But at no point are these heard as if someone is actually speaking to you. In the case of DPD you can always tell that really they are only in your head, your own thoughts, eventhough they might appear alien.

Sometimes out of nowhere I find myself thinking (or oh god, did I say that out loud?) "Kill me" or another common one "you're useless". Real positive thinking stuff








But while I surprise myself thinking these things and I often find myself at a loss to tell where that came from I know it is only my mind playing a trick on me.

Similarly I started to interprete white noise and creaking wood as whispering voices I couldn't quite make out. That was DP/DR + sleep deprivation for me.

There is a tendency to over analyze with DPD so it is not so uncommon for people on this board to see things from the corner of their eyes - not so much true hallucinations as just intense anxiety. Not least because so many of us here are scared of losing touch with reality completely.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

If I am not mistaken hearing voices is a form of hallcinations which is part of pyschosis. Also some medications can cause hallcinations if not taken properly or is working as a symptom against you. I suggest to see a pyschologist as soon as possible before it gets worse. Please do not wait there is alot of dangers behind not being able to properly function right because of this.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Constantknot said:


> Is it possiable to hear voices and have DP, I've heard voices and had odd experiances since i can remember. Before i started smoking weed i had a feeling that nothing was real, that it was all a dream. I've often wanted to throw myself infront of a car, to try and proove it's real. But i've also attempted suicide on numerous occasions. I've been through so many different services to try and work out what's wrong, what's happeneing. But then i read up about depersonalization, and the quotes people had wrote. I thought shit. I said exactly those words. Reading up more about it, i realized it's a possiability that this could be it. But i can't find nothing on hearing voices, seeing things out the corner of your eye. I suppose i'm a difficult patient, due to the fact i won't take medication, because i don't care enough about myself to look after myself. I suppose it's abit like a vicious cycle. I'm seeing my CPN next week some time. Hoping i can find the words to bring this into conversation.


Sometimes you can really think about hearing voices, then start to think you're hearing voices. But it's like what Inzom said, hallucinations, whether they're auditory/visual/tactile/odor, are not a part of Depersonalization Disorder. A hallucination is going to seem just like it's real. If you're having auditory hallucinations then you're not going to have the chance to wonder if you heard them or not, you'll know you heard them. Go get that checked and see a psychiatrist please. (My two uncles has paranoid schizophrenia and my grandmother has catatonic so I know quite a bit about, not as much as a medically trained psychiatrist though.)


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

This is the second part of the 20/20 schizophrenia, it's pretty interesting. This video actually lets you try to get an idea of what it's like to have schizophrenia somewhere in the halfway mark.

Schizophrenia Part 2 - ABC 20/20 coverage


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Angel_heaven said:


> If I am not mistaken hearing voices is a form of hallcinations which is part of pyschosis. Also some medications can cause hallcinations if not taken properly or is working as a symptom against you. I suggest to see a pyschologist as soon as possible before it gets worse. Please do not wait there is alot of dangers behind not being able to properly function right because of this.


Not all hallucinations are psychotic. Just saying.


----------



## Therapist in training (Sep 16, 2010)

Crunchy is right.

I'm sure the words tossed around in response to your question have scared you to death.... While these may be the people to ask about DP considering all of the research many of them have done on the subject aside from personal experience, they are not the people to ask about conditions outside of this realm... especially when it comes to diagnosing!!!

Telling someone that they prob have such serious conditions as schizophrenia or other psychotic disorders is irresponsible and wreckless. Getting a diagnosis like that can have severe consequences because of the seriousness of their nature, and must be done by an EDUCATED professional ONLY.

Constant, while I do not have my lic to counsel people yet (and therefore, don't even feel qualified to give a diagnosis), I do feel like someone who knows a little more on the subject needs to interject. I am a gruaduate student who has been studying therapy for two years; I start counseling others in Jan 2011. Anyway, there are other explanations for what you have heard. There are a few different disassociative disorders... like disassociative fugue (where you travel away after forgeting who you are and start a new life as a new person, most of the time), dis amnesia (forgeting a certain part of your life... often when you were under extreme stress or experiencing trauma), depersonalization and the last is Disassociative identity disorder. This is much like depersonalization disorder and has many of the same feelings/symptoms with an additional feature. Instead of the sense of self just "stepping away" as with depersonalization, clients with DID have a new "self" step up in place. Usually this is created through childhood trauma. When the "main" self couldn't handle the amount of trauma, the child unconsciously created a new "self" to handle the trauma. Many people go their lives without knowing about other "selves" that they have and only see evidence of the other selves by occasional voices or a great indicator is not remembering something you obviously did. For example, not remembering you bought something, not remembering you put a certain outfit on, etc...

Because of social stigma, this can be viewed as strange or scary... but actually its a pretty amazing thing. It's a sign of a highly intelligent and extremely creative person. Whereas many people who experience extreme repeated trauma will become psychotic, the DID mind creates something that can handle it so they dont go insane or become suicidal. The mind protected the individual.

Anyway, this is BY NO MEANS a diagnosis... this is just something that popped in my mind. You need to see a professional for a real diagnosis, no one can make one off of a few paragraphs. Please, find someone who can help you. I'm sure life can be a lot less confusing and scary if you did...

God bless,
Mist


----------

